# BIAB controller



## micblair (8/11/15)

Just finished a wiring diagram for a simple BIAB type controller. 
I've tried to include additional breakers for fault isolation and equipment protection. 
Would appreciate some feedback from users who've undertaken similar builds, before I start ordering the various parts.

Troll Disclaimer: A licensed electrician will undertake the final wiring and testing prior to brewing op.


----------



## chaositic (11/11/15)

Ok, so your 2 contactors were redundant just use the manual switches. I'm assuming the switches will be on the front of your panel with the MCBs inside, otherwise just used the CBs as your switches if they are mounted through the front.

You don't need to run neutrals through contactors or circuit breakers.

Just use a lower rated MCB for your PID protection, fuses are annoying and unnecessary in this case.

What are your element and pump rated at? A 10A circuit may not be enough.


----------



## Camo6 (12/11/15)

I've used contactors in my setup purely to reduce the size of the cable routed to the panel switches. Agree on not switching the neutrals. Looks good Micblair.


----------

